# 7 tombstones 1 to go



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I finally got 7 of my tombstones etched with a first coat of latex grey paint. Still have 1 more to etch.

http://photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/tombstones/


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

They are looking great Black Cat. I really like the cross. Nice job!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice work Black Cat...they look great!


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

those are sweet as hell. Nice work!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Some of them even have a second coat of paint. I have the gray speckled watch to prove it, lol. And yes, they turned out better than anything available in any store. Good job.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Great job, especially on the Celtic cross.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the compliments.
Now comes the hard part of making them looked weathered and finding time when I'm not to tired to work on them.


----------

